

What your culture really says - geogra4
http://blog.prettylittlestatemachine.com/blog/2013/02/20/what-your-culture-really-says

======
paperkettle
I was so excited to read this..!

I often hear people in the startup community valorize "critical thinking."
Most often though, they're talking about creative talents applied to tech
(software & business) problem solving.

That kind of critical thinking (which I consider as cleverness with a specific
category of puzzles) is readily available though - there are plenty of great
hackers in the world.

There is another kind of critical thinking that I find broadly neglected - the
kind in this post. The startup/software community needs more of this.

Can you imagine what the world might be like if the resourcefulness of hackers
become more strongly intertwined with institutional&cultural critical
thinking? What if "disruption" wasn't 98% motivated by $$$, but originated
from studied/steeped desire to move power, class, race, politics,
representation, and art?

------
nacker
When I hear 'culture'... I unlock my Browning!

[http://www.quotecounterquote.com/2011/02/whenever-i-hear-
wor...](http://www.quotecounterquote.com/2011/02/whenever-i-hear-word-
culture.html)

